# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C > خبر: اخبار برنامه نویسی C و ++C

## Nima_NF

طبق پیش نمایش Visual Studio 2010 برای دریافت نظرات کاربران مایکروسافت، مطالب و امکانات زیر برای ++Visual C بیان شده است، که در کنار امکانات جدید زبان ++C، مشکلات معروف نسخه های قبلی را برطرف کرده است :


 What's new in Visual C++‎ (CTP)

   MSBuild Support for Visual C++‎

  IntelliSense and Browsing Experience

-         Improved Responsiveness and Scale

-         Improved Accuracy and Robustness

  C++‎0x Features

-         Lambda Expressions

-         Rvalue References

-         static_assert

-         auto Keyword

  MFC Improvements

-         Task Dialog Support

-         Restart Manager Support

  Deployment

-        New deployment model for Visual C++‎ Libraries
(changed to not use Windows SxS configuration)

1- برخی پیاده سازی های C++‎0x که استاندارد جدید زبان ++C است. 

2-  سیستم هوشمند IntelliSense  که برای ایندکس گذاری و پیدا کردن مسیر کتابخانه ها و تایپ اتوماتیک توابع و غیره است که همواره باعث کندی و به ظاهر هنگ کردن سیستم می شد که بر طرف شده است.

3- قابلیت های جدید MFC که بهتر هست از نمونه های walkthroughs در همان تاپیک این موارد را بررسی کنید.

4- Deployment یا همان روش های انتشار کتابخانه های ++VC بود که موجب نارضایتی همگان در نسخه های اخیر شده بود. به این شکل دیگر از Windows SxS استفاده نمی شود.
با این تغییر دیگر نیاز نیست برای سیستم هدف لزوما از برنامه های install استفاده کنیم و مانند سابق می توان dll ها را در کنار فایل اجرایی کپی برنیم و یا از حالت static استفاده کنیم (به قولی آن ها را در داخل فایل اجرایی قرار دهیم.)

5 - MSBuildکه امکانات سفارشی سازی جدید برای کامپایل می دهد و می توان تمامی  دستورات Build با CL و امثال آن را برای برنامه خود به شکل دیداری مشاهده کرد یا ویرایش کرد.

ضمنا حتی می توان در محیط VC++‎2010 نوع پروژه را برای سایر نسخه ها تعریف کرد و پروژه را متناسب با آن کامپایل کرد. مثلا به جای VC10 با کتابخانه های VC9 کامپایل کرد.

لینک خبر

کاربرانی که مایلند امکانات جدید استاندارد ++C را با مثال های مشاهده کنند این لینک را مطالعه کنند:
Lambdas, auto, and static_assert: C++‎0x Features in VC10
به عنوان مثال با توابع بی نام کد زیر مجاز می باشد !!

int main() {
     *[](){}*();
     *[]{}*();
 }
 موفق باشید

----------


## zrebar

خبر خوبی بود - من می ترسیدم دات نت بیشتر از این به VC++‎ سرایت کنه ... سپاس دوست عزیز.

----------


## Nima_NF

*معرفی یک کتاب:*
Visual C++‎ 2008 How to Program, 2 edition*



*این کتاب چاپ 2008 برای تمامی افرادی هست که می خواهند برنامه نویسی ++C را توسط کامپایلرهای جدید مانند visual C++‎2005/2008 یاد بگیرند و با محیط این کامپایلر، نحوه debug کردن نیز /آشنا شوند.

در این کتاب علاوه بر آن با STL ، کتابخانه های استاندارد C و حتی C++‎/CLI نیز آشنا می شوید.

----------


## Nima_NF

مایکروسافت اعلام کرده است که *حفره امنیتی* در کتابخانه ATL پیدا شده است. (28 july)

 بیان شده است که تمامی نسخه های 2003 ، 2005 و 2008 کامپایلر Visual studio باید وصله امنیتی را نصب کنند و حتی نسخه  Microsoft Visual C++‎ Redistributable Package را نیز از طریق Microsoft update یا به شکل دستی به روز رسانی کنند، تا تمامی برنامه هایی که از کنترل ها و کمپوننت های ساخته شده توسط  Microsoft Active Template Library /ATL استفاده می کنند از این نقص امنیتی در امان بمانند.

آدرس خبر در بخش TechNet Security مایکروسافت

----------


## Nima_NF

مایکروسافت Ribbon Designer را برای visual studio 2010 عرضه خواهد کرد.

به این شکل به شکل visual  و راحت می توانید منو های جدید سبک office 2007 و Windows 7 ribben را ساخته و کنترل های جدید را به آن اضافه کنید و دیگر محدود به کدنویسی نیستید.

یک نمونه عکس:


لینک خبر در بلاگ رسمی VC++‎

----------


## samanehmehrdad

با سلام   حداقل لینک دانلود Visual C++‎‎ 2008 How to Program, 2 edition

کتاب را قرار می دادید که که کسانی که مثل من می خواهند برنام نویسی C++‎  را یاد بگیریند دانلود کنند. با تشکر

----------


## samanehmehrdad

Visual C++‎‎ 2008 How to Program, 2 edition

فقط معرفی کتاب نباشد لااقل لینک دانلود آن هم باشد برای کسانی که می خواهند برنامه نویسی C++‎ را یاد بگیرند. که موجب خوشحالی و دعا کردن می شود. 
با تشکر. سمانه مهرداد*

*

----------

